# Motor blower resistor



## mconnorsjr84 (Jan 29, 2021)

Does anyone know the location of the motor blower resistor for a 2008 Altima? I have the entire glove box off looked where a 06 Altima video points to and I do not see it. Would be much appreciated if someone knows exactly where it is thank you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't believe you have a blower resistor. If I remember correctly, the heater controller signals the BCM to control a fan relay on the back of the under dash fuse box to power the fan. This vid may help you:


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Smj is right, I'm pretty sure all the Alties from '07 up have BLDC (brushless) motors with the speed control built in.


----------



## mconnorsjr84 (Jan 29, 2021)

smj999smj said:


> I don't believe you have a blower resistor. If I remember correctly, the heater controller signals the BCM to control a fan relay on the back of the under dash fuse box to power the fan. This vid may help you:


Great thank you I was scratching my head with this that would explain why I cannot find it. I will try to replace this relay see if it fixes my problem. Thanks again


----------

